#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  О Досто(по)чтимости

## Кузьмич

Есть ли разница между досточтимостью и достопочтимостью ?
 :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Alex

Есть: слово "досточтимость" есть в русском языке, а слова "достопочтимость" нет.
(Есть слова "досточтимый" и "достопочтенный", образованные соответственно от глаголов "чтить" и "почитать").
Кармапенко на вас нет...

----------

Аминадав (01.03.2011), лесник (01.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011)

----------


## Кузьмич

Это очень познавательно, но в чем все-таки разница, раз уж она есть?? :EEK!: 
 Пардон, немного понял  :Smilie: ) Но, кажется, слово "достопочтимый" тоже встречается  :Smilie: 
Э-эх, не умею я троллить  :Smilie:

----------

Доржик (01.03.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

По Ожегову:
_досто_... Первая часть сложных слов со знач. _высоко_...
ДОСТОПОЧТЕННЫЙ -- весьма почтенныйПо Ушакову:
ДОСТОЧТИ́МЫЙ, досточтимая, досточтимое (*устар. торж.* ). Глубокоуважаемый (обычно в обращении к лицам высокого чина, сана).И вот ещё: http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/efrem...очтимый

В таких случаях достаточно ввести в поисковик [искомое слово]+словарь...

----------

Аминадав (01.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Августейший тоже интересное слово. Светлейший и т.д.

----------

